# hilfe Teich friert zu



## Gibran (12. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, erst mal für alle noch ein gesundes neues Jahr. Bin ganz neu hier (seit ca 10 min.) und habe eine Frage die mich sehr beschäftigt. Mein Teich mit Goldfischen besetzt droht zuzufrieren.Er ist nur 50cm tief. Habe oben drüber eine Styropurplatte zugeschnitten gelegt und zusätzlich ein Loch gehackt für den Gasaustausch. Eine Pumpe ist auch noch drin.Da bei uns in Thüringen fast jede Nacht -15 Grad sind wird es jetzt langsam kritisch, er friert unter der Platte nach unten zu. Was kann ich tun? Habe doch nie im Leben gedacht
das die Kälte so hatnäckig ist. Wer kann mir einen guten Rat geben. Im voraus Danke Eure neue Gibran


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Hallo Gibran ( oderwieistdeinrichtigername )


Erst mal :willkommen

Aber hier in der Plauderecke wird deine Frage wohl untergegen.



Liebe Mods:

Könnt ihr das mal bitte verschieben?

.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Zu generellen Eisfreihaltung (nur ein Loch zum Gasaustausch),.. 
wird sicher ein 200Watt Heizstab reichen,..
http://www.schego.de/teichheizer.php?lang=de

wird dir aber leider nicht helfen,.. wenn der Teich bei der geringen Tiefe komplett "durchfriert".

(aktuell soll es ja wieder wärmer werden,.. ansonsten hilft nur die Rettung mit Überwinterung im Keller)


----------



## Juergen61 (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Hallo und schönen Guten Abend von der Insel Rügen
Ich weiß nich, 50 cm ist wirklich bisschen wenig, ich habe zwar auch lange Zeit bloß einen Fertigteich in der Tiefe gehabt und er war auch nie durchgefroren aber hier
Ich würde mit denen in Verbindung treten die Erfahrung in der Überwinterung im Haus haben und das denke ich mal schnellstens denn ich glaube jedenfalls bei uns wirds wieder kälter.
Das mit der Pumpe ist meines Erachtens auch keine so gute Idee,,,,weil du pumpst das bisschen warme Wasser was du unten im Teich hast noch nach pben damit es dann noch kälter wird


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Hallo Gibran,
für mich ist´s auch der erste Winter und so habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen zu bieten. Aber ich kann dir berichten, dass ich einen Sprudler gekauft habe, den ich seit einigen Tagen täglich mit heißem Wasser wieder frei schmelze. Vielleicht kann dir so einer auch weiterhelfen, das Loch dafür solltest du aber wie schon erwähnt mit heißem Wasser frei schmelzen und auf keinen Fall auf dem Eis herumhacken . Mit dem Getöse bringst du deine Fische um. Ansonsten sind 50 cm Tiefe wahrscheinlich ein echtes Problem, das du aber vielleicht mit deiner Abdeckung und einem Sprudler wenigstens abmildern kannst. Denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie du die Fische jetzt noch zum Überwintern raus bekommén könntest. Ansonsten hilft wohl nur noch :beeten, ich drück dir die Daumen.

Gruß Eva


----------



## Wild (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Hallo,
mein Vorschlag; säge vorsichtig ein Loch in das Eis und hole dann die Fische heraus. Ich denke nicht, dass die gleich am Schock sterben. Auf alle Fälle besser als langsam durchfrieren.....
Gruß Wild


----------



## Wilm (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Hallo Gibran,

kurz und bündig, ich bin wirklich müde....

__ Wasserschlauch in den "Teich". Eisdecke damit auftauen. Zwischenzeitlich in den Baumarkt, Maurerkübel kaufen, Fische bergen und in der folgenden Saison den Fischen etwas mehr Platz verschaffen.

Ich lebe im Eichsfeld, also im Grenzbereich TH/NDS und kämpfe bei 8000 Litern schon mit dem Eis.

Dann wird das schon.

Mit den aktuellen Temperaturen hast Du in wenigen Tagen leider nur noch Fischstäbchen.

Grüße und Daumendrück !
 Wilm


----------



## Torsten. Z (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Der Teichbelüfter (Sprudler) ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Steht er so das er die kalte Luft ansaugt, trägt er dazu bei das er den Teich weiter und auch schneller auskühlt! Sollte er nicht an einen wärmeren Platz aufgestellt werden können aus lassen!

Sollte man die Möglichkeit haben ihn so aufzustellen das er warme Luft in den Teich pumpt ist das i.O und er sollte laufen.

Beste Lösung wäre bei deinen kleinen Teich, die Fische in Keller zu Überwintern. Und im Frühjahr über einen Umbau nachzudenken. Ein Teich mit Fischbesatz  (nicht Koi), sollte mindestens ein Volumen von 10.000L aufweisen und eine Tiefe von ca. 1.80 - 2.00 Metern. 
Dabei sollte auch darauf geachtet werden das die Tiefstestelle ausreichend Groß bemessen wird, damit sich die Fische auch dorthin zurück ziehen können.

Alles andere ist in meinen Augen schon Tierquälerei und geht an einer artgerechten Haltung weit vorbei. 
Das soll jetzt kein Angriff auf deine Person sein! Vieles geschieht aus Unwissenheit  oder durch Falsche Beratung in sogenannten Fachgeschäften


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*



Torsten. Z schrieb:


> Alles andere ist in meinen Augen schon Tierquälerei und geht an einer artgerechten Haltung weit vorbei.
> Das soll jetzt kein Angriff auf deine Person sein! Vieles geschieht aus Unwissenheit  oder durch Falsche Beratung in sogenannten Fachgeschäften



jeep,.. sehe ich genauso,..

derweiteren wird dann im Sommer alles "gekocht" was den Winter doch noch überlebt.
Denn 250Liter (wenn die Angabe stimmt) kann kein "natürliches" Biotop aufbauen. und der Wassertopf wird sich in der Sonne ordentlich aufheizen.

mfG.


----------



## Gibran (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Danke für Euere Tipps, habe gestern noch mal im Teich nachgeschaut. Also habe oben in die Styruporplatte ein Loch gesägt und den losen Deckel abgehoben. Als ich den Deckel abgehoben habe war nur noch große erleichterung. Das Wasser ist unter der Platte nicht gefroren, der Luftsprudler geht noch und meine Fische habe ich auch rumschwimmen sehen. Ich war natürlich sehr sehr froh. Nachdem ich mich gestern mal bei Euch umgesehen habe, habe ich beschlossen im Frühjahr den Teich zu vergrößern. Freue mich auch schon sehr darauf.Wie soll er an der tiefsten Stelle sein?

Danke Gibran


----------



## Torsten. Z (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*



> Wie soll er an der tiefsten Stelle sein?



Hi,

die tiefste Stelle sollte bei 1,80 bis 2,20m liegen und gut 5m² betragen. So ist sichergestellt das dort unten für die Fische auch genügend Platz ist! Dieser Wert ist natürlich von Teich und Fischbesatz abhängig  Gößer schadet nie


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Hi Gibran, 

herzlichen Glückwunsch für den Entschluss zur Teichvergrößerung ! 
Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, frage beu eurer unteren Wasserbehörde an, ob es bei Euch Vorschriften bezüglich der maximalen Größe / Tiefe gibt. 
Das ist leider nicht einheitlich geregelt. Ansonsten 150-200 cm ist voll ok, aber die Tirfzone nicht zu lütt machen.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: hilfe Teich friert zu*

Hallo Gibran,
auch ich denke über eine Teichvergrößerung nach:smoki. Das scheint bei allen Neulingen schnell der Fall zu sein. Aber wenn man sich hier die Bilder ansieht, kriegt man halt Apetit, gell?
Ich möchte dir die Lektüre des Basiswissens dazu empfehlen - dort las ich mal was von mindestens 1,10 Teichtiefe bei Fischbesatz - gerechnet wird das wohl ab Substrat, da kommst du auf ungefähr 1,20 - 1,30. Bin gespannt, was bei dir schließlich heraus kommen wird.

Gruß Eva


----------

